# if you get REAL bored



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if you get bored, the general has a live webcam set up on our project at the ethanol plant. we work 4-13's...no fridays, so i'm not up there today. you can see the boom of the hyundai over the top of one trailer, my mayflower job trailer, and our pipe/fittings, etc. kinda neat except now i won't be able to make excuses to the wife if i been working or not LOL

here's the link

http://67.129.228.194/view/index.shtml


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope the camera owner can take over the controls from whomever stumbled across the cam.. 

I had fun reading the license plate numbers :|


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I see a lot of guy's just standing around.









Actually, I couldn't get it to work, it says I need some AXIS Media Control?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I got something, look familiar?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

That is cool, you can move the camera around, the image I posted above keeps changing.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

That is cool. When I got there it was zoomed in on some electrical cable. Who the heck did that? You have to ask it for control btw, and then it's yors for 45 seconds. So cool.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day, you are so busted now with your wife. BTW scan the cam all the way down and you get a good close up of bugs. I don't know if they're dead, some of them looked like they were waving :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah joe...if you zoom in on my mayflower trailer...go approx 30 degs. to the right.....and zoom in REAL close...you can damn near see the strip joint that you and rino would be in trouble in were you here!!!:whistling :whistling


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> yeah joe...if you zoom in on my mayflower trailer...go approx 30 degs. to the right.....and zoom in REAL close...you can damn near see the strip joint that you and rino would be in trouble in were you here!!!:whistling :whistling


Well Day, I hope your wife doesn't see this but maybe when you go there next week for lunch you can bring one of them cuties back to the job site and wave to all the boys here. What do ya say ? :thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

joe, you're old enough to remember the tv show, "hogan's hero's"....to quote sgt. schultz..."i see nothing"


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> joe, you're old enough to remember the tv show, "hogan's hero's"....to quote sgt. schultz..."i see nothing"


One of my favorite show's back then . I hear ya buddy. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Day, look in the background. I am waving at you from the stripclub.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Boy it looks a little breezy out there. Well I don't see any action, Day must be hooting and hollaring it up at the girlie bar. Lucky dog! :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

joe, last 3 wks, it's rained, or have 30 mph winds. i think they shut the camera off about 6:00 CST i just got into my motel room, checked on that link, and it doesn't work at night. living out of a suitcase sucks..i miss the wife's cooking already. but to work here 12 hrs., and commute 4 each day....i'm too old for that anymore. pretty nice motel i got here. i am here 3 nites a wk., they leave me plenty of towels, etc....no housekeeping those 3 days....$45 a nite. their normal rate is $85 which is pretty high priced for south dakota.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day sounds like you could use a helicopter. :w00t: I know what you mean, took my wife to the airport 6a.m. on Sat. and by 6 p.m. I was missing her already. It's gonna be a long week, but hey the action at the girlie bar perks you up.:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day a couple of things. 1. Have someone pick up a little in your trailer. 2. When ya get to the site tomorrow can ya send someone up to clean the lens on the cam ? Boy this is neat, I have to figure a way to get one set up on Denicks job. :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Day, I am watching you right now. Stop picking your nose. Hey, do you have a couple women working on that job ??


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Look at him go. :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, have a gal running the ride on roller, and another gal as the top person.....my loader operator's son broke his arm at day care about noon today, had to have surgery, pins........so i didn't have loader going at all this afternoon


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I caught ya !


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, you caught me on the loader :laughing: after loader operator left, i was the only one left that could run any equipment. soooooooo....i lost pipelaying time stringing pipe, helping with the backfill.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was gonna say, when I was watching you, the loader was sitting and I noticed that after a couple pipes, you would walk up on the piles and throw some dirt on them.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> I was gonna say, when I was watching you, the loader was sitting and I noticed that after a couple pipes, you would walk up on the piles and throw some dirt on them.


Gee wiz Rino, did you watch Day all day yesterday?:laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It doesn't look quite so windy there today, and that sure is some easy digging soil you have there. Not a rock in site!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Gee wiz Rino, did you watch Day all day yesterday?:laughing:


Haha, actually I watched for about 1hr, but I was in and out searching around other forums at the same time.

Hey Day, your roller operator looks like a cutie. Is she single ?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Day, now you look like Joe. On the phone and less working. :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Hey Day, now you look like Joe. On the phone and less working. :laughing:


Rino what are you talking about ? I was giving Day some pointers. :w00t: Yeah looks like roller operator got a little chilly.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I was just thinking watching Day, It's to bad we couldn't operate the machines from our computers in the office. Shoot I could do what he's doing from the office with one eye closed, :w00t: Just kidding Day! Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Rino what are you talking about ? I was giving Day some pointers. :w00t: Yeah looks like roller operator got a little chilly.



haha, I was trying to zoom in on her butt while she was taking a break.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you kidding Rino ? She'll break you in half. Look at those arms. :w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn, I hope that you are paying her good Day.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Holy crap, Day. I'll bet by the time you finish that project you will:

A: Be damn sorry you ever posted a link to that on-site camera. 

B: "Accidentally" swing into the camera with the excavator.

C: Get to meet Rino, and your roller operator doesn't show on Monday morning! :laughing: 

D: All the above!!:w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jmic said:


> Are you kidding Rino ? She'll break you in half. Look at those arms. :w00t:


Watch out Rino...she looks like she knows how to......lay pipe!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy you guys are gulable! Don't you know Day is just pulling your leg. He's paying the guys with wigs on just to get you guy's going. And the whole crew is back at the hotel looking at ContractorTalk posts, drinking beer, eating pizza and laughing at the rise they're getting out of you all. You know thats not really Day because he isn't wearing his CTTalk T shirt. He hasn't taken it off since he got it.

Although I guess this post is good to get the 9 more we need to top 9000 posts for the E&SW Forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino, she's a 42 yr old divorcee with 3 teens living at home still.......when can i tell her to expect you? i must be doing something wrong...workin my butt off, and you all screwing off watching me on the puter!!!! this is lookin like a can of worms i wished i wouldn't have opened :laughing: :laughing: btw....the gal on the left has my minority bases covered.....a woman, a native american, a lesbian


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> btw....the gal on the left has my minority bases covered.....a woman, a native american, a lesbian


I bet I know what she is thinking about in the pic above :whistling


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> rino, she's a 42 yr old divorcee with 3 teens living at home still.......when can i tell her to expect you?



Hey, I like older women. I don't like to consider them as kids, I consider them merely as fuk trophies :thumbup: 

BTW, do any of these "trophies" happen to be girls at least the age of 18 ?? :w00t:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> i must be doing something wrong...workin my butt off, and you all screwing off watching me on the puter!!!!


Ahhh, that would have to do with your long hours and the differance in the time zone.
Day I wouldn't mention anything to them girls about Rino watching them cause you'll lose lots of production with them smiling up towards the cam and fixing their hair all day. :w00t:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe they'll flash me.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day look's like you had a little rain today.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, all i got done was unload some sanitary manholes. whole jobsite is grease right now. hope it dries enough that we can get a little pipe in tomorrow to justify my motel room and wages LOL3


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow Day, dosen't seem like a productive week for you with the weather. You must be on a first name basis with all the dancers. :w00t:


----------

